# What have you planned to eat?



## lucy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Had a cheeky little treat last night after my loss - so back to planning food again today. What do you have planned?

For dinner tonight I have a SW beef stew cooking with onion, mushrooms, carrots, few potatoes and mixed herbs.

I am thinking that tomorrow I might try the SW Pork Vindaloo!

I am okay with breakfast and dinner but struggling with lunch - any ideas anyone?  I seem to be getting stuck with ham salad - maybe because its easy to make on a work morning!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Lucy,

I've got gammon steak, mushrooms and beans tonight.

For lunches, try making some crustless quiche or frittata.  You can make batches in advance.

If you like spicy (but not necessarilt hot), look up the online recipe for vegetable tagine.  You can always add in some lean lamb or chicken (I do).

Enjoy your vindaloo!


----------

